# Celebrity crushes.



## Esther (Nov 25, 2008)

The Big Lebowski thread inspired this. I'm sure it's been done before, but I don't see a board close by, so let's go!

Just post your all time favourite celebrity crushes.


----------



## Esther (Nov 25, 2008)

And obviously I'll go first!







What can I say, I like 'em dirty.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Nov 26, 2008)

Britney.




Kat.




Weezy.




Zach.


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Nov 26, 2008)

Bork Bork Bork


----------



## Love.Metal (Nov 26, 2008)

WhiteHotRazor said:


> Bork Bork Bork




*sigh*

Every good childhood memory in the universe came flooding back to me when I saw that just now.

Stop making me wanna hug yooooooooou, WHT!!!

geeeeez.


----------



## Louis KC (Nov 26, 2008)

The sexiest woman on the face of the earth, Jessica Alba. Retract those claws ladies before you label me a typical male, I think her most attractive feature is her beautiful and sexy brown eyes.:smitten:








Ditto for Kim Kardashian


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Nov 26, 2008)

Hayden Panettiere is my love goddess


----------



## Thrifty McGriff (Nov 26, 2008)

The only one I can think of is Denise Borino (Ginny Sack ) from The Sopranos. Her and Queen Latifah, sort of. I guess Denise isn't really a celebrity either. *shrug*


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Nov 26, 2008)

Love.Metal said:


> *sigh*
> 
> Every good childhood memory in the universe came flooding back to me when I saw that just now.
> 
> ...




 there aren't very many things I love more than The Muppet Show


----------



## boompoet (Nov 26, 2008)

The ultimate woman of my dreams. :wubu:


----------



## Tad (Nov 26, 2008)

I've never had much in the way of celebrity crushes. Probably something to do with the dearth of BBW celebrities, at least BBW celebrities being shown in a good light.

But way back in the day I was at least a little sweet on actress Elizabeth McGovern (I mostly remember her from "She's Having a Baby" and "Bedroom Window")

http://www.gonemovies.com/WWW/WanadooFilms/Misdaad/OneDeborah2.jpg
http://www.imdb.com/media/rm317365504/tt0096094

She's not a BBW, but there was something about her face.


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Nov 26, 2008)

I still have a huge crush on Chris from the band Bowling for Soup







and then there's always Val Kilmer







The Saint...as Doc Holliday...the Ice Man...Ghost and the Darkness...*sigh* I loves Val


----------



## crice7 (Nov 26, 2008)

Nice legs, thighs, and breasts.

My hero :smitten:

Happy thanksgiving


----------



## topher38 (Nov 26, 2008)

View attachment 54230
this was my big crush in 1987 Hmmmmmm....

View attachment 54231
this is more like it today....


----------



## Louis KC (Nov 26, 2008)

boompoet said:


> The ultimate woman of my dreams. :wubu:



Shit! Is it too late to add Natalie to my list?:doh:


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Nov 26, 2008)

Oh and right now I have a new one. Justin Frickin' Timberlake. The world may be coming to an end...but him in Southland Tales...scarred up and scruffy like...mmm mmm momma likes








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9v9utOMX4hU


And then there's Will Sasso too. I likes him too.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MpoEhECr7UU


----------



## Ry&#333;ri (Nov 26, 2008)

13 from House. She could play doctor with me any day.
:happy: 

View attachment Jodiecrop.jpg


----------



## Esther (Nov 26, 2008)

She's definitely a babe.
Also, am I just imagining the nipple action I'm seeing here?



boompoet said:


> The ultimate woman of my dreams. :wubu:


----------



## Esther (Nov 26, 2008)

Hahaha. I'm liking the look of that pie in the background.



crice7 said:


> Nice legs, thighs, and breasts.
> 
> My hero :smitten:
> 
> Happy thanksgiving


----------



## Louis KC (Nov 26, 2008)

Esther said:


> She's definitely a babe.
> Also, am I just imagining the nipple action I'm seeing here?




Speaking of nipples, heres some great shots of the lovely Miss Alba's nips! You can thank me later fellows!


----------



## Hole (Nov 26, 2008)

Patrick Demsey, Jon Stewart, Michael Jackson and George Michael.


----------



## kinkykitten (Nov 26, 2008)

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> I still have a huge crush on Chris from the band Bowling for Soup





Ohhh mee tooooooo :wubu:


----------



## kinkykitten (Nov 26, 2008)

Mine are...


----------



## Hole (Nov 26, 2008)

I like 'Doug'.:smitten:


----------



## HairyBagel (Nov 26, 2008)

I just saw "Bandidas" last night and though I'm completed devoted to the large ladies I have a weakness for accents so I'd make an exception for these two.


----------



## Lavasse (Nov 27, 2008)

Alicia Silverstone :smitten: 

View attachment sxyfashionqueen-toptenw9.jpg


----------



## Minerva_08 (Nov 27, 2008)

When I was a young one; I fell for the really young Ryan Gosling as Young Hercules

And then as I grew up I fell hard for these 3 women: Allyson Hannigan, Ellen, & Tilda Swinton

And currently I am crazy about the one & only Al Pacino :wubu:


Now, of course I love BHMs but you all already posted the ones I adore! So, no sense in reposting  

View attachment gosling161.jpg


View attachment alyson-hannigan.jpg


View attachment alg_ellen.jpg


View attachment tilda-swinton-yves-saint-laurent-dress.jpg


View attachment al-pacino-picture-2.jpg


----------



## johnnytattoos (Nov 27, 2008)

Dita von Teese.:eat2:


----------



## IDigHeavyGuys (Nov 27, 2008)

Edward Furlong. Jack White. Jared Leto.


----------



## Melian (Nov 27, 2008)

He could gain a few....but Chris Pohl, from Blutengel.


























My fiance is kind of a blonde version of him. Ah....to have them both at the same time :smitten:


----------



## Weeze (Nov 27, 2008)

kevin james.
kevin james.
kevin james.
Ellen degneres.
kevin james. 
kevin james. 
Jonah Hill (the one guy my best friend and I agree on)seems like we never mention poor Jonah on here 
Kevin James.




......................and Seth.


----------



## Esther (Nov 27, 2008)

Have you seen Jared Leto in Chapter 27?
Bonussss








IDigHeavyGuys said:


> Edward Furlong. Jack White. Jared Leto.


----------



## shirmack (Nov 30, 2008)

Alyson Hannigan ( Redheads do it for me) 
Vida Guerra ( Baby got back)
Paula Abdul (When she was young) 
Rachel Mcadams (*Drools*)
Elizibeth Banks (Nuff said) 
and so so many more


----------



## elizabethswan (Nov 30, 2008)

kinkykitten said:


> Ohhh mee tooooooo :wubu:



ooh...me three!


----------



## Love.Metal (Dec 1, 2008)

Aw geez, I have a million:

Chris from Bowling for Soup
Kevin James
Allyson Hannigan
Kat Von D
Natalia Avalon
Ville Valo
Davey Havok
Robert Downey Jr.
Chris Pohl<----*yay Melian!!!!*
Jack Black
Ethan Suplee
Hugh Laurie


I'm such a crush-whore.

Now revel in the hottness of Ville and House!!! 

View attachment ville.jpg


View attachment house.jpg


----------



## Melian (Dec 1, 2008)

Love.Metal said:


> Aw geez, I have a million:
> 
> 
> Chris Pohl<----*yay Melian!!!!*



Aha! I knew he would please *someone* here 

Really...I would om nom nom that man to bloody bits. Have you seen the Oxidising Angel video? He's wearing this tight lab coat and all I can think about his him nailing me on a stainless steel dissection table....

*ahem*

/TMI


----------



## Cors (Dec 1, 2008)

Melian said:


> He could gain a few....but Chris Pohl, from Blutengel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lucky girl! He's beautiful.


----------



## rabbitislove (Dec 2, 2008)

Donal Logue
Seth Rogen
Kevin James
Jorge Garcia
Anthony Anderson (especially with dreads) 
Daniella Sea


----------



## AnyaDServal (Dec 24, 2008)

Wow...talk about me being away from these boards FOREVER. 

Anyways, my contribution to this thread:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5XNQeAV5SnU&feature=channel_page

:smitten:

Cute AND Funny. Can't beat that combo.


----------



## ThatIsThat (Dec 24, 2008)

Omg, so many!!

For women, definitely Kate Beckinsale, Megan Fox, and old school Britney.

For men, Robert Downey Jr., Rob Pattinson, and Seth Rogen are definitely my favorites. 






:wubu: 

View attachment Kate Beckinsale_Underworld.jpg


View attachment megan-fox-09160807.jpg


View attachment vma-britney-spears_17.jpg


View attachment iron_man_tony_stark_robert_downey_jr.jpg


View attachment yeah-right-but-maybe__oPt.jpg


----------



## ThatIsThat (Dec 24, 2008)

Oh, and of course the illustrious Ville Valo and my favorite model Coco Rocha :happy: 

View attachment Ville264.jpg


View attachment cocooc7.jpg


----------



## kinkykitten (Dec 24, 2008)

johnnytattoos said:


> Dita von Teese.:eat2:



oooh yes! and Kat Kon D


----------



## kinkykitten (Dec 24, 2008)

CherchezLaFemme said:


> Oh, and of course the illustrious Ville Valo and my favorite model Coco Rocha :happy:



Ville Valo!!! the only skinny guy that turns me on lol   HOTNESS


----------



## chicken legs (Dec 24, 2008)

Top of my list are:

Jean-Claude Van Damme in "Bloodsport"...omg...That butt and those thighs..WWWOOOOWWW.:smitten::smitten: Forever a fan


Rodney Anoai...aka Yokozuna of the WWF..Rip....OMG..the butt drops and squishing people in the corner of the ring..so glad for the internet for bringing it back for my viewing pleasure:eat2::eat2:

Ronnie Vannucci of the band Killers....had a crush on him since he was a bag boy in the Smiths grocery store...killer thick thighs like his father.

Wish I had pics to drool over and show



Just to name a few

...but various baseball players, football players, Pro Wrestlers, and hockey players are always rotating on my list...lol:eat2:


----------



## kinkykitten (Dec 24, 2008)

CherchezLaFemme said:


> Oh, and of course the illustrious Ville Valo and my favorite model Coco Rocha :happy:



hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm the only skinny guy that turns me on lol


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Dec 25, 2008)




----------



## johnnytattoos (Dec 25, 2008)

Ninja Glutton said:


>



She is beautiful. Loved her in Lost in Translation.


----------



## No-No-Badkitty (Dec 25, 2008)

I am in love with Agelina Jolie's lips.
Does that count?


----------



## WillSpark (Dec 25, 2008)

Jessica Simpson





And Elizabeth Banks





And I have zero explanation. I just do. 

Oh, and Haley Williams! Definitely!


----------



## GWARrior (Dec 25, 2008)

Gary Oldman.:wubu: has been for years. Hes just... everything *sigh*




I literally feel giddy and shriek with joy whenever i see him.




Im gonna hug him someday. I* know* I am.





(So going to watch Leon tonight!)


----------



## kinkykitten (Dec 26, 2008)

Ninja Glutton said:


>



Hotttiie... lol wouldn't say no  lol 

hmmm it's been a while since I had some girl on girl action


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Dec 26, 2008)

kinkykitten said:


> Hotttiie... lol wouldn't say no  lol
> 
> hmmm it's been a while since I had some girl on girl action



I just love that animation. She seems so girl-next-door-ish, but she's got that Harlow glam. Classic beauty.


----------



## dave_ross (Dec 30, 2008)

my celebrity crush. Zac Efron i could truly imagine him with anouther 100lbs


----------



## Paquito (Dec 30, 2008)

I'd like to chase her pavements


----------

